# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Produccion y mercado de la Sandia

## victor galicia

Hola, estoy estudiando la posibilidad de invertir en el cultivo de la sandia 3 Hs. en La Libertad - Viru. Segun tengo entendido esta epoca es buena para la siembra. Favor algun miembro del Foro, me podria dar mayor informacion sobre esta fruta, en lo que respecta a los costos de la siembra, produccion y comercializacion en chacra y mercados. Se los agradecere.Temas similares: Manual para la Producción de Sandía Vendo Sandía y Papaya para el mercado nacional Artículo: Caficultores de Sandia ingresan a mercado mundial con nuevo producto gourmet: el café Uchuñari Artículo: Senasica visitará este año zonas de producción de cultivos peruanos que buscan ingresar a mercado mexicano Corporación MISTI: Producción orgánica es un mercado pequeño en crecimiento

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, estoy estudiando la posibilidad de invertir en el cultivo de la sandia 3 Hs. en La Libertad - Viru. Segun tengo entendido esta epoca es buena para la siembra. Favor algun miembro del Foro, me podria dar mayor informacion sobre esta fruta, en lo que respecta a los costos de la siembra, produccion y comercializacion en chacra y mercados. Se los agradecere.

 Estimado Víctor: 
Suena interesante tu tema, ya que la Sandía no es un producto por el que muchos agricultores apuesten aquí en el Perú -creo-, pero he leído algunos artículos donde mencionan el incremento de las exportaciones de Sandía peruana. Sin embargo, veo que estás preguntando por temas de comercialización y mercados, que es lo que medianamente deberías conocer para animarte por un cultivo u otro. 
Por eso, me gustaría saber por qué es que te interesa la sandía específicamente, es decir, donde crees que está la oprtunidad de negocio. Yo te puedo conseguir información sobre exportaciones de Sandía -si es que las hay- para que saques algunas conclusiones, pero como te digo, creo que es importante que elijas un cultivo adecuado para tu zona, y dependiendo de cómo esté el mercado; antes de seguir con todo el tema técnico de costos, manejo y producción. 
Como te decía al principio, sería bueno que alguien desarrollara el tema de la sandía en este foro; y ese podrías ser tú. Espero te interese la idea, pero me gustaría escuchar primero por qué has elegido sembrar sandía en tu chacra, si no es mucha curiosidad. 
Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## victor galicia

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz.
 Gracias por su pronta respuesta. Con respecto a que no muchos agricultores apuesten por este producto, a que se debe? . Existe mucho riesgo en la inversion?. 
Me ha interesado la sandia por cuanto antes he tenido que asociarme con un familiar que es un tecnico de una empresa agricola, el mismo que luego de cierta investigacion hemos quedado en invertir en este producto, por cuanto es buena epoca, mi socio es tecnico agricola, para fecha de cosecha es verano y los mercados podrian estar en alza. Pero como todo esto esta solo en teoria -por ahora- y no existe mayor informacion en internet, mi  interes de participar en este foro es para tener la mayor informacion disponible. Ahora de que si va bien la cosa y luego de la experiencia acumulada seria interesante ver mercados extranjeros, como Canada etc. 
Fraternalmente, 
Victor Galicia.

----------


## kscastaneda

El principal problema es la virosis, conozco al mayor productor de sandía en La Libertad hace 140 hás en escala y su mayor problema no es la comercialización sino la virosis. Tiene más de 15 años comercializando sandía sin problemas pero estas ultimas campañas ha sido fatal la virosis. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Víctor: 
Yo lo decía simplemente porque la sandía no está en la lista de los principales prodcutos de agroexportación del país. Pensé que tal vez te interesaba cultivar sandía con fines de exportación -porque he leído algunas noticias sobre ello-, pero no soy quién para juzgar a la sandía como cultivo rentable o no. 
Desde tu punto de vista, supongo que se pagan buenos precios por la sandía en verano, cuando la gente suele consumir más este producto, pero el Ing. Castañeda te acaba de dar una respuesta técnica de por qué no mucha gente cultiva sandía en el país. Supongo que es un dato ue tendrás que tener muy en cuenta para apostar por este cultivo, sobre todo si es la primera vez que la vas a cultivar. 
Bueno, espero podamos ayudarte con tu proyecto de sandía si es que decides seguir adelante con él; y te infrmo de cualquier información que tenga al respecto. 
Saludos y suerte.   

> El principal problema es la virosis, conozco al mayor productor de sandía en La Libertad hace 140 hás en escala y su mayor problema no es la comercialización sino la virosis. Tiene más de 15 años comercializando sandía sin problemas pero estas ultimas campañas ha sido fatal la virosis. 
> Saludos,

 Ing. Castañeda; muchas gracias por el aporte.  
Saludos; y suerte en sus cosas también.

----------


## victor galicia

Estimado Ing. Castañeda, si es cierto lo afirmado por usted con lo de la virosis, hice las consultas correspondientes y me manifestaron que en las campañas pasadas tuvieron ese problema, segun dicen por el exceso de cultivos del paprika que origino que este virus sea transmitidos por los insectos.
Y muchas Gracias al moderador, sobre sus consejos, espero tener mayor informacion para seguir adelante. Toda empresa es riesgosa pero con la debida informacion el riesgo es menor. Al menos eso espero. 
Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Efectivamente Víctor: 
Lo que pretendemos con este foro, es que los usuarios puedan intercambiar información útil y de primera mano, que pueda servirles para tomar decisiones acertadas. 
Como habrás podido darte cuenta, casi no existe información agraria nacional que sea de fácil acceso en nuestro país, y la gente se pasa buscando información en Internet o en otros lados, con distintos resultados. Por eso, creo que la mejor manera de conseguir respuesta a la inmensidad de dudas que se generan en la actividad agropecuaria del Perú, es intercambiando información entre los mismos agricultores de este país y de los demás países del mundo. 
Ojalá este tema sirva para que otros productores de sandía intercambien información e ideas contigo y los demás usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, para ver si entre nosotros mismos podemos hacer algo para mejorar la productividad, rentabilidad, sanidad, etc; de los distintos cultivos que se siembran aquí en nuestro país; en tu caso, de sandía. 
Lamentablemente no soy experto en temas agrarios, pero sí me interesa mucho que los usuarios de este portal tomen decisiones acertadas en cuanto a qué cultivar, cuándo cultivar, dónde vender, cómo vender, etc, etc. Por eso, considera este foro como tuyo para hacer las consultas del caso, antes de tomar una decisión defintiva sobre qué cultivar en tu chacra. 
En ese sentido, tampoco estaría mal pedir alternativas de cultivos para la zona en que se encuentra tu chacra, a ver si alguien te propone una buena opción. Podrías crear una encuesta para que los demás usuarios de ayuden a decidir entre una serie de cultivos... No sé, son propuestas que te podrían ayudar. 
Bueno Víctor, me despido de ti, esperando noticias sobre tu futuro proyecto para hacerle un seguimiento desde AgroFórum.pe y apoyarte en lo que podamos. 
Saludos

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno el dato que dices del virus de la sandia no tiene mucho que ver con el paprika en le caso de paprika la virosis se presento por el uso de semilla resacada y no certificada , segun registros es un virus originario en el cultivo de alfalfa ,en el caso de la sandia es el virus del  mosaico de las cucurbitaceas, bueno si bien es cierto el agente transmisor es el mismo , Mosca blanca, para los dos cultivos,  mientras mayor presion de ataque tengas de mosca blanca el riesgo es mas elevado , bueno la empresa syngenta esta lanzando un nuevo hibrido resistente a este tipo de problemas y con una buena aceptación en el mercado local si gustas averigua , talvez sea una opción , si estas en Virú averigua en agropecuaria menacho, y claro las variedad tipo peacock ya tiene muchos problemas con la suceptibilidad a este tipo de problemas fito sanitarios , ya que es una variedad con mas de 20 años en el mercado y como tu sabes todo en esta vida se acava , bueno suerte en todo y sigue adelante y lo mas importante es que quieres hacer algo y admiro esa actitud... suerte..

----------


## hernanrj

Lo que a mi me han comentado, nunca he sembrado, es que su cultivo es muy dificultoso, y en el tema de comercializacion, los que ganan son los acopiadores o intermediarios, por eso me imagino que muy pocos agricultores se animan por la sandia.
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, el manejo del cultivo es problema si no lo conoces y si no tienes un buen asesoramiento concerniente en un buen plan de fertilización, plan de control de plagas y enfermedades y nutrición foliar; concuerdo contigo en que el problema principal a parte de la virosis es la comercialización; conozco personas que se lanzaron a sembrar 8 hás, llevaron buena producción a Lima y como no lo conocían se pasaron la voz para no comprarle y bajarle el precio a medida que pasaban los días. Conozco tambien 2 intermediarios que realmente son los que más ganan, llevan el producto a Ecuador; considero que este punto es clave LA COMERCIALIZACION y creo que allí es donde muchos de nosotros (me incluyo) no entramos a tallar y se debería abrir un tema para discutir precios actuales en diferentes zonas o hacer asociaciones x cultivo en el cual se pueda hacer frente y mejor capacidad de negociación. 
Saludos,

----------


## jesa

Hola a todos, la experiencia que tengo con la variedad Peacock no han llenado todas las expectativas, en la zona de la Irrigación Santa Rosa, la gran mayoria ha tenido perdidas en sandia y casi todos han trabajado con esta variedad. Al parecer se trata de problemas de semilla, que son suceptibles ha alguna virosis o factores climáticos.
Para la presente campaña no va haber mucho sembrio de sandia, debido ha que los sandilleros vienen pérdiendo varias campañas consecutivas, por lo que se estima el precio va estar por encima de las anteriores campañas.
Tengo conocimiento que ha ingresado otra variedad de semilla al mercado viene en presentación de lata amarilla. Tal vez pueda hacer una alternativa para quienes quieran sembrar. 
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Jehison tiene razón, el precio de la sandía va estar rebueno. Como dije la virosis es el principal problema. 
Saludos,

----------


## hernanrj

Interesante lo que comenta el Ing. Walter entonces seria bueno sembrar con la nueva variedad? me animaria a probar.
Saludos
Hernan

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Adjunto les dejo una foto de sandías que alcancé a tomar en la Feria Expoalimentaria 2010. La foto la tomé exclusivamnete pensando en este tema, ya que nunca antes había visto esas sandías; y menos que se exportaban fuera del país. 
Saludos.

----------


## zoila

hola,la campaña anterior sembre  4 Has de sandia con plantines y me ataco la virosis quisieraq q

----------


## srueda

Bueno estimados todos....como estan....aki regresando luego de un largo autoxilio de los temas agrarios 
Con mi viejito estamos pensando sembrar una par de hectareas de sandia. Ya anteriormente sembramos cuarto de hectarea de manera experimental con unas semillas que nos regalo un importador. Nos dieron unas sandillas redondas, parecian pelotas de 2kg maximo (muy similares a las fotos que puso Castañeda)...en verdad no recuerdo la calidad de la semilla...lo que si recuerdo es que nos dieron varias sandias de agradable sabor. 
Ahora, sembrar unas cuantas camas de sandia, es distinto a pensar de sembrar 2 o mas hectareas... lo que si creo ademas quien nos juega una mala pasada es el clima....a mi me paso con el tomate que el exceso de frio hizo demorar en 45 dias mas la primera cosecha, igual me ha pasado con mi poco de maiz morado, ya que la humedad no permitia secar las mazorcas, y ahora nos pasa un poco con el zapallo... algunas se estan cayendo....lo que pasa segun me dicen es que este loco clima de frios y llovisnas por las mañanas y calor seco en las tardes no esta favoreciendo los cultivos 
Respecto a la comercializacion...ese es un problema de todos....en verdad a mi me paso con los tomates y se que los mayoristas son los que mas ganan. Por experiencia se ademas que los compradores no te pagan el precio del dia en chacra (paramonga)...ellos te dan un aproximado...se llevan tu producto y te pagan el precio que ellos lo venden en la parada (Lima) y sobre ese precio te liquidan a ti, que es muy por debajo del que te ofrecieron al principio.  
Es un circulo vicioso bastante dificil de romper, sin embargo hay lugares en donde puedes vender tus productos tranquilo si te aventuras a traerlos tu mismo, caso el mercado de Pro (Lima)... yo me traje en un pequeño camion de 2tn que me prestaron unas cuantas jabas de tomate y los vendi a los mismos comerciantes a buen precio...pero es poca cantidad no se que habria pasado si me traigo un trayller y todos los tomates se me pudren en la puerta de mi casa 
Entonces la comercializacion es importante, y nunca se fien de los precios de mercados minoristas, hoy esta en METRO el Kg de sandia a 1.20 pero ese no es el precio en chacra es muchisimo menor
A propo, seria bueno como pequeña organizacion (informalmente organizada) tratar de juntarnos y conversar o que nos presenten a los compradores de los principales supermercados...podrimos oferceles nuestros productos directamente y claro asociarnos para oferceles productos de manera constante para que ellos tampoco se vean desabastecidos 
Bueno....esto es solo unos comentarios sueltos.... investigare mas de la sandia y ver si antes de fin de mes me animo a sembrar... ahhh segun el portal de MINAG el precio en la temporada de verano de sandia en el mercado mayorista de lima era alrededor de S/. 0.75 kg...osea que en chacra debe ser de S/.0.50 por fruto.... porque el verano pasado yo recuerdo que a mi viejo vendia asi sus pocas sandias...a S/.0.50 cada una 
nos vemos¡¡¡¡

----------


## mariozegarra75

Ing Carlos, 
Lo que ud dice es cierto, lo unico que nos queda a los agricultores es vender a los intermediarios que ganan mas y sin arriesgar, ellos no ve el tema de plagas ni enfermedades compran a un precio y venden ganando buenos puntos que en cantidad es bastante. 
La pregunta seria como saltar este obstaculo, como se podria vender directamente sin intermediarios, un caso similar le paso a un amigo mio que llevo cebollas al ecuador y al llegar no le compraron su produccion. 
Estaremos destinados solo a vender a intermediarios? 
Si alguien tuviera una respuesta a esta incognita favor de hacermela llegar sobre todo si tienen una solucion. 
Atte. 
Marcio

----------


## ines caceres B

Extimados colegas, 
Seria muy interezante en unirnos, y crear una asociacion de agricultores, para que nosotros mismos podamos fijar nuestros precios, 
y evitar esos intermediarios .
O venderlos a ellos:con nuestros precios, de cada region de nuestro pais. 
Ines

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ing Carlos, 
> Lo que ud dice es cierto, lo unico que nos queda a los agricultores es vender a los intermediarios que ganan mas y sin arriesgar, ellos no ve el tema de plagas ni enfermedades compran a un precio y venden ganando buenos puntos que en cantidad es bastante. 
> La pregunta seria como saltar este obstaculo, como se podria vender directamente sin intermediarios, un caso similar le paso a un amigo mio que llevo cebollas al ecuador y al llegar no le compraron su produccion. 
> Estaremos destinados solo a vender a intermediarios? 
> Si alguien tuviera una respuesta a esta incognita favor de hacermela llegar sobre todo si tienen una solucion. 
> Atte. 
> Marcio

 Estimado Marcio, yo creo que no hay ninguna incógnita en este asunto... Si tú como productor estás en capacidad también de vender tu producto sin problemas y a un precio justo, entonces el intermediario sobra definitivamente; pero fíjate lo que le pasó a tu contacto en Ecuador, por pensar que tenía el tema de la comercialización resuelto, cuando en realidad no es tan sencillo como parece, pues no basta con que un cliente te haga una propuesta interesante, porque finalmente lo más importante es que la propuesta sea cumplida a cabalidad. 
Claro que también entiendo tu posición de productor, cuando le vendes tu producción a los acopiadores, y éstos te tiran el precio abajo a cambio de cash, sin que les quede mucho por hacer; pero para evitar esa situación, tienen que ser ustedes mismos los que trabajen para encontrar a ese comprador ideal desde el día que comienza el ciclo del cultivo, y eso toma tiempo que muchas veces necesitan para manejar sus campos, así que no es tarea fácil tampoco. 
Una recomendación para lograr evitar al intermediario es que utilices a AgroFórum para que más personas te conozcan a ti como productor, conozcan tu campo y la forma en que manejas tus cultivos, y así estén oportunamente informados de tus productos, precios y condiciones, para que el día de la cosecha no tengas que estar pensando a quién le vendes tu producción; porque es en esas situaciones en que los acopiadores sacan provecho de ustedes los productores. 
Como publicista que soy, siempre comparto una frase que me quedó grabada en mi época de universitario y que creo que te puede servir también a ti para evitar a los intermediarios: *"Si no te conocen, no te consumen"*... lo que quiere decir que para comprar un producto, primero hay que saber que éste existe; y es por es que te recomiendo utilizar este medio para que te des a conocer y así tengas más opciones de comercialización. 
No basta con entrar una semana antes de tu cosecha y publicar un aviso que diga "vendo papa" o "vendo plátano"; sino que debes hacer un trabajo de difusión de tu trabajo como productor, desde el día que inicias algún cultivo. El hecho de participar y aportar con tus comentarios, también te hará que ganes una mejor reputación, y así te empieces a hacer "conocido" en AgroFórum. Debes también buscar contactarte con empresas o clientes que te interesen, y ello solo se logra llamando y visitando a varias personas. 
En fin, la cuestión es que tienes un medio masivo especializado como AgroFórum, para que te ayude contactarte con posibles compradores y así puedas comercializar directamente tus productos, pero eso no se logra de la noche a la mañana, y probablemente también te lleves algunas malas experiencias, por lo que nunca dejes de considerar trabajar con algún intermediario cuando la ocasión lo amerite. 
Suerte y saludos   

> Extimados colegas, 
> Seria muy interezante en unirnos, y crear una asociacion de agricultores, para que nosotros mismos podamos fijar nuestros precios, 
> y evitar esos intermediarios .
> O venderlos a ellos:con nuestros precios, de cada region de nuestro pais. 
> Ines

 Estoy de acuerdo con la propuesta de Inés, y nuevamente, AgroFórum es una excelente alternativa para que se organicen entre ustedes mismos y así puedan negociar mejor el momento de la comercialización. 
Saludos también

----------


## Brouwer

Estimados amigos, revisando información sobre cultivo de sandía encuentro este tema.
Estoy realizando la evaluación del cultivo de sandía en 4Ha en Casma, valle de San Rafael (80msnm, tempertura de 20-28°C, ...).
Qué avances se ha tenido sobre este cultivo?
Es recomendable utilizar semillas híbridas para productos sin pepas? 
Cualquier información me será muy útil.
Cuento con sus valiosos comentarios. 
Saludos, 
BROUWER

----------

Jokama

----------


## Jomaqui

Tengo Sandia de Tacna, algún interesado?

----------

